# got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!!



## xslimerx (May 27, 2007)

Got an email back from usrt, looks like the itbs are nearly finished. They look awesome, I cant wait to order







































*We are very very VERY close to releasing these parts. J

Announcements will come soon. Feel free to pass the word along on Vortex and every place else. J

Cheers,
--
Scott F. Williams*

Cant wait!









_Modified by xslimerx at 8:52 AM 6-1-2007_


_Modified by xslimerx at 8:53 AM 6-1-2007_


----------



## xslimerx (May 27, 2007)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (xslimerx)*

*fixed*


_Modified by xslimerx at 8:52 AM 6-1-2007_


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (xslimerx)*

see here:
http://www.extrudabody.com/Products/ITBs.html


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (mk2dubbin)*

Price is not hatefull


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (eurotrashrabbit)*

I don't get it.
Is USRT building these or re-selling them?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (joezeeuw)*

What exactly are they patenting? The fact that they are using extrusions?


----------



## xslimerx (May 27, 2007)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (xslimerx)*

hmm, perhaps they are using their bodys, and manufacturing the rest of the kit, either way it should definatly be worth while


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (xslimerx)*

BTW - I got the same email. He hasn't given me a firm date yet.
If Scott is reselling the ITB's there are a few things he is probably putting together to add a little value. The ITB's do not ship with a manifold. He is providing. The fuel rail is not drilled for your specific application. You have to give them measurements or drill yourself. The throttle shafts are setup for a DCOE spacing - But need to be adjusted for the spacing between the pairs. If Scott is doing this it saves some time and headaches. Let him do the trial and error and then ship the kit. Hopefully he will provide the cable end to allow you to modify the stock throttle cable to attach to their assembly. 
My one concern is the air horn setup. This does not look to be the most efficent air-horn design. They also mention on their website taper boring when adding extensions to increase the length of the air horn (do I have to do it myself or are they). 
Just some quick ideas.


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (rivethead)*

I like that 6 itb kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (xslimerx)*

(Beep! Beep!)
Information Leak!
(BEEEEEeeeep!)








Yes, those are the ITBs that USRT will soon release in conjunction with our manufacturing partners. We'll have custom options for VR6, 16v, and 2.0 8v crossflow to start out with. In addition to versions that will require standalone management, we are working on a drop-in CIS kit, and will experiment with factory management, too. Say tuned for details.
As for the patents and such, don't worry about that for the time being. Just appreciate that a lot of time and energy went into the R&D process. The goal was and is to produce a system that would combine fitment covenience, high power output, and a friendly price. USRT is very much a "power to the people" type of firm and we pick our suppliers/partners accordingly.
As for the unconventional inlet profile... this is a very modular design. A plenum can easily be attached to the top of the bodies for use with factory management systems. Conventional velocity stacks will also be offered so as to facilitate helmholtz resonance tuning and all that good stuff. Expect pre-tuned 034 management and fuel system packages, spec ported cylinder heads, cams, alternate radiators (for taking air directly from the grill), air boxes... the whole nine yards.
Have no fear, USRT is HERE! (Well, almost...)


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*

mmmmmmmmm.......so purty it makes me wanna cry.....but got one big question -- Ive always dreamed of running itbs but my car is obdII and in the lovely state of North Carolina -- I have to have a functioning obd port via factory ecu
So I heard the words "plenum" and "factory management" in the previous post........esp in my state where I live -- sounds like music to my ears.....
How soon is a USRT price list be out.......?????? and how realistic is it to put together an itb kit that runs factory ecu and comes with a tuned chip for example........


----------



## T1256 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dhutchvento)*

Interesting. I have been periodically checking the USRT site waiting for the release of the ITB's. I will look forward to seeing some dyno test/comparisons in the future.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (T1256)*

i hope u sell the management and the throttle bodies separate. bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_i hope u sell the management and the throttle bodies separate. bump.

We've been selling standalone engine management systems in packages as well as alone for years.







If you need something, just let us know.

_Quote, originally posted by *dhutchvento* »_How soon is a USRT price list be out.......?????? and how realistic is it to put together an itb kit that runs factory ecu and comes with a tuned chip for example........

It is our express intention to develop drop-in solutions that will support factory ECUs and leave OBD functionality in place. I'm not exactly sure what this will entail technically, but I suspect that we'll get it done. Standalone and CIS variants will be offered first. As for pricing, we will definitely have at least some kits for sale by the time Waterfest rolls around.
USRT is a small company and project development does take a while. However, we're highly motivated and are excited about all this just like y'all.


----------



## Montana Tyler (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*

Will the kits come in different stages and options? Or for the most part the pieces will be individually priced? For example a kit that has the sem, itb's, manifold, radiator, stacks, "the whole nine yards" all in one big package?


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
USRT is a small company and project development does take a while. However, we're highly motivated and are excited about all this just like y'all.









Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's companies like these that keep the VW spirit of old alive like Gene Berg and Empi did back in the air cooled hey days








Thanks for supporting the community. 


_Modified by bowagon at 2:44 AM 6-6-2007_


----------



## HedG (Aug 29, 2003)

how close is the release date?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Montana Tyler* »_ Will the kits come in different stages and options?

Yes.

_Quote »_Or for the most part the pieces will be individually priced? For example a kit that has the sem, itb's, manifold, radiator, stacks, "the whole nine yards" all in one big package?

We're definitely not going to release every last part by itself. Nor will it be an all or nothing deal. For instance, we are 034 Motorsport dealers. However, we realize fully that some folks will want to go with other ECUs, etc. The basic kits will be set up as you see in the pictures, but extended velocity stacks will be released as add ons for guys who want to do helmholtz tuning for specific rpms. The same thing goes for plenums and such.


_Quote, originally posted by *HedG* »_how close is the release date?

The conservative estimate is that we'll take preorders at Waterfest. A few kits will likely be available before then for folks who we choose to assist with testing and development. We're not rushing these kits out the door, but we definitely want to get them out there as soon as practical. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*

Will they be available without the ugly red anodizing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*

Eventually, we expect to have the ITBs anodized in blue or black. However, to do so means that we must invest in and sit on a few thousand dollar's worth of custom inventory. That certainly isn't going to happen to start off with. So, the kits will be delivered in red at first and then we'll see how it goes from there. Keep in mind, though, that the air filters will cover the velocity stacks. So, the only color you'll actually see (once the parts are installed) will be the ends of the fuel rail.


----------



## tbeck (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*

oooh... im liking these. dont seem to expensive either.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lots of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 's up to you!!!!!








you better keep the red...


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Eventually, we expect to have the ITBs anodized in blue or black. However, to do so means that we must invest in and sit on a few thousand dollar's worth of custom inventory. That certainly isn't going to happen to start off with. So, the kits will be delivered in red at first and then we'll see how it goes from there. Keep in mind, though, that the air filters will cover the velocity stacks. So, the only color you'll actually see (once the parts are installed) will be the ends of the fuel rail.

As far as pricing is concerned, it seems like it will be right about in my budget. How hard is anodizing to polish off?








I like how these look as far as quality. Will the kits include a different radiator? 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant wait to see the final product for the VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_I like how these look as far as quality. Will the kits include a different radiator?

Basic kits will not include radiators. However, once we create a demand for those, we'll add them to the product line. I envision them being full width but shortened in height to allow high-pressure air to be directed directly into the stacks.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_full width but shortened in height to allow high-pressure air to be directed directly into the stacks.

mine in progress for inspiration


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (mk2dubbin)*

Yep, that's exactly what Willis was talkin' about.








Make sure that you seal off the air flow so that the pressure can't escape around the sides, though. You'll also want a plate extending from the top of the core back under the ITBs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_
mine in progress for inspiration

















was the radiator actually trimmed and shortened down - or did you just modify the brackets to hang it lower?????


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dhutchvento)*

it almost looks like a radiator from a Mk1 or a fox


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_it almost looks like a radiator from a Mk1 or a fox

its an 83 quantum radiator with drivers side inlet/outlet. passat lower rad support drops the rad that much and mounts it straight across. it sits low enough to run a full height mk3 radiator which i was previously running.
thanks for the tips Scott. i may get around to the shielding some day, but im outta money for a while. all my AN fittings hit the wallet hard!


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_
its an 83 quantum radiator with drivers side inlet/outlet. passat lower rad support drops the rad that much and mounts it straight across. it sits low enough to run a full height mk3 radiator which i was previously running.
thanks for the tips Scott. i may get around to the shielding some day, but im outta money for a while. all my AN fittings hit the wallet hard!

Damn I was close.
Too bad that thing wouldn't cool a VR6 for ****. It would work great otherwise though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to being intuitive.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_Too bad that thing wouldn't cool a VR6 for ****. It would work great otherwise though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to being intuitive.

actually i think it should keep a vr6 quite happy with the 12" fans i am installing. the quantum radiator is HUGE = 27.5" of fins between the end tanks, plus the outlets are correct for a vr6. 
a corrado g60/vr6 radiator is only 26.5" long between the tanks! thanks for the props. i guess i should post my own thread rather than ruining the USRT product thread. sorry Scott!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_i guess i should post my own thread rather than ruining the USRT product thread. sorry Scott! 

Apology NOT accepted! You keep on discussing any aspect of this whole ITB deal. That is my final answer, Regis.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*

Do you guys know the approximate price range for the various options you'll be offering?


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (bowagon)*

so is the VR kit going to have varied horn lengths for the runner compensation? Or perhaps varied throttle body distances?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *bowagon* »_Do you guys know the approximate price range for the various options you'll be offering? 

We have not decided on pricing, yet. It will trounce anything else on the market, though.

_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_so is the VR kit going to have varied horn lengths for the runner compensation? Or perhaps varied throttle body distances?

Yes, this is easy to achieve given our ITB's modular design. Here's the 16v set up, but it may still feed your imagination.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have not decided on pricing, yet. It will trounce anything else on the market, though.
Yes, this is easy to achieve given our ITB's modular design. Here's the 16v set up, but it may still feed your imagination.










quit walking around the question








The 16v setup looks like it will be amazing. I really like the plenum setup too. 
Are you sure you don't want to give away any info on a vr6 setup???


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

Holy crap I _NEED_ that plenum.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_so is the VR kit going to have varied horn lengths for the runner compensation? Or perhaps varied throttle body distances?

We're just starting on this VR6 project now. So, here's a quick rendering of what the basic arrangement might look like. (Ignore the wierd shaped TBs on cylinders 1, 3, & 5. This is *just* a first draft.)


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

humm this looks badass


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We're just starting on this VR6 project now. So, here's a quick rendering of what the basic arrangement might look like. (Ignore the wierd shaped TBs on cylinders 1, 3, & 5. This is *just* a first draft.)


hmmm.... looks interesting. Completely different from what I had envisioned but I guess a good bit of what I was thinking was coming from this picture


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*

Well, remember how the VR has its cylinders arranged. The Datsun straight six has its intake valves lined up the same way whereas the VR6 has 1/3/5 and 2/4/6 at different distances. We are looking into custom casting a lower runner section, though.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well, remember how the VR has its cylinders arranged. The Datsun straight six has its intake valves lined up the same way whereas the VR6 has 1/3/5 and 2/4/6 at different distances. We are looking into custom casting a lower runner section, though.

Right, I was thinkin of horn length for compensation because that is how I have seen every other VR6 ITB seup. I was reading about some guy a year or so ago trying to stager the throttle bodies but I don't know what became of it.

here is a similar setup to the datsun one









I figured it would be more cost effective to just have different horn lengths like the grant kit or just to use cams that are made for a mk4 VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_I figured it would be more cost effective to just have different horn lengths like the grant kit or just to use cams that are made for a mk4 VR6

In that Grant set up, the dissimilar horn length helps with acoustic resonance tuning. However, the throttle plates themselves are still not positioned correctly. Half the cylinders have the plates farther/closer than the other half.


----------



## xslimerx (May 27, 2007)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*

Im so pumped for this thing haha







that vr setup looks badass


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
In that Grant set up, the dissimilar horn length helps with acoustic resonance tuning. However, the throttle plates themselves are still not positioned correctly. Half the cylinders have the plates farther/closer than the other half.


The other thing that looks to be an issue with the pics you released of the VR6 setup is throttle linkage between the two sets of ITBs.
Also the fuel rail placement. I could just be over-thinking the whole thing too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*

Pay no attention to such details. What's there is just a conceptual drawing and visual "proof" that we're working on the project. Specifically, though, what's pictured there would require two fuel rails and two linkage systems. That really wouldn't change price because we're in control of all the costs. Again, though, worry yourself not. We're only just getting started with this. Whatever we crank out will be optimized for fit, function, value, etc.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_worry yourself not. We're only just getting started with this. Whatever we crank out will be optimized for fit, function, value, etc.










In that case I will shut up and wait... but i still want updated pics















As long as this fits in my engine bay and is less than the price that I could have them fabbed up for or cheaper than the grant setup then I will be happy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_
As long as this fits in my engine bay and is less than the price that I could have them fabbed up for or cheaper than the grant setup then I will be happy.

We are not catering to the DIY cheapskates here.







We absolutely 100% are NOT going to provide a kit that costs less than fabbing it all yourself (assuming that you don't account for every last hour you spend on the project). If that's what you're after, forget it.
What we WILL offer is a fully-engineered and R&D'd product (with warranty, tech support, etc.) that bolts on and very probably will work with factory ECUs. Once you factor all that into the equation, what we'll provide will be much less expensive than any current alternatives. That's my word.
Pics will follow as we make progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We are not catering to the DIY cheapskates here.







We absolutely 100% are NOT going to provide a kit that costs less than fabbing it all yourself (assuming that you don't account for every last hour you spend on the project). If that's what you're after, forget it.


I didn't mean it from the DIY cheapskate stand point. I don't have the fabrication skill to put together a kit, I was referring to someone else fabbing it all up for me, but again, i will have to wait and see what you guys come up with.
I am in the mind set of you have to pay to play, and you figure the price of everything you need to run an ITB setup (Management be it stand alone or a plenum with stock management and a chip) cost of materials, etc. All of that adds up quickly and if someone makes a complete solution then you will probably spend less buying a full kit than piecing something together yourself


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_very probably will work with factory ECUs. 

Crazy talk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Crazy talk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What are you talking about, I like the sound of that.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (Eric16v)*

I wondered where this project went. Looks fabulous!!! BUmp for using 034 too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Off topic, but I installed that solid shift kit.. magnificent!


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (Zorba2.0)*

any updates?


----------



## HedG (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry for bugging you with these questions, but I've been interested in this project seen I first saw it posted in the 2 liter forum. So these questions pertain to mk3 obd2 car. 

Is there an estimated price range for this kit?
Are you still going the way of chip tuning or is standalone a must?
Any known reliability issues?
Difference in gas mileage?
What kind of power increase?
What about maintenance?
Will the kit be available with your intake manifold? 
Oh and where does the maf go?


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (HedG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HedG* »_Sorry for bugging you with these questions, but I've been interested in this project seen I first saw it posted in the 2 liter forum. So these questions pertain to mk3 obd2 car. 

Is there an estimated price range for this kit?
Are you still going the way of chip tuning or is standalone a must?
Any known reliability issues?
Difference in gas mileage?
What kind of power increase?
What about maintenance?
Will the kit be available with your intake manifold? 
Oh and where does the maf go?


The only way a maf would exist in an ITB setup is with a common plenum. Otherwise standalone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (HedG)*

I'll answer the questions that weren't already addressed in this same thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *HedG* »_Is there an estimated price range for this kit?

The pricing will be *extremely* competitive when compared to other options on the market. We have not settled on final numbers because there is still much to be figured out with regards to final specification, production methods and volume, etc.

_Quote »_Any known reliability issues?

The ITBs will be built to last. 

_Quote »_Difference in gas mileage?

Fuel consumption won't be negatively affected when driving "normally". The ITBs will flow lots more air than a stock throttle body (up to the point where the head becomes restrictive. To make more power, you'll need to inject more fuel. So, you'll burn more than "normal" when producing more power than the engine was originally set up for.

_Quote »_What kind of power increase?

It depends on the engine set up, engine management, tune, and other things. We'll produce dyno information after we've actually tested.

_Quote »_What about maintenance?

What about it?

_Quote »_Oh and where does the maf go?

I would be arranged exactly how it is now. That is, before the plenum if there is one. No plenum = no MAF.


----------



## HedG (Aug 29, 2003)

thank you for the fast response
good luck finishing this project up


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The pricing will be *extremely* competitive.

You were not kidding...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Updates?*

Any updates?


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Updates? (dubsrphat)*

Just saw some stuff on the USRT site:
8v:








16v








20v








CIS stuff !!!!!!!































All the info here
http://usrallyteam.com/itb.html 

Hey Scott, mind sharing information about the VR6 kit?








Pretty please


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Updates? (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_Hey Scott, mind sharing information about the VR6 kit?







Pretty please









As you can see, we've been hard at work bringing the ITB kits to market. This is an *enormous* undertaking for such a small company such as ours! The game plan is to get rolling with the 4cyl engines and then go in the 6-banger direction. We've got the VR6 design more or less finalized and are now seeking capital to finance the project. Once that's procured, we can move into the production stage (which will take at least a couple of months).
Anyway, check us out at Waterfest! We'll be next door to the big Eurotuner / European Car booth.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Updates? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As you can see, we've been hard at work bringing the ITB kits to market. This is an *enormous* undertaking for such a small company such as ours! The game plan is to get rolling with the 4cyl engines and then go in the 6-banger direction. We've got the VR6 design more or less finalized and are now seeking capital to finance the project. Once that's procured, we can move into the production stage (which will take at least a couple of months).
Anyway, check us out at Waterfest! We'll be next door to the big Eurotuner / European Car booth.










Yes I can deffinatly see that and the 4 cyl kits look amazing. How do you plan to do the CIS stuff without the air metering plate?
I have been in contact with Kevin @ extrudabody and ordered a set of ITB's to start playing with some ideas I had. They will be here on friday so I can start playing.
I would love to check things out at waterfest, but I am halfway acrossed the country and won't get to go.


----------



## xslimerx (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

im so pumped


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (xslimerx)*

Can't wait to see these this weekend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Updates? (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_Yes I can deffinatly see that and the 4 cyl kits look amazing. How do you plan to do the CIS stuff without the air metering plate?

The entire CIS package would all remain intact. That's the beauty of the oldschool fuel injection system. So long as there's no vacuum leakage, the plate rises and falls and the system does its thing. Our active concern is whether there will be enough fuel at WOT/upper rpms. The CIS-E people can use an enrichment circuit, of course. At the end of the day, though, I suspect that the upper output limit with CIS will be about 175bhp. That ain't shabby for bolt ons, though.









_Quote »_I have been in contact with Kevin @ extrudabody and ordered a set of ITB's to start playing with some ideas I had. They will be here on friday so I can start playing.

What sort of "ideas" are running through your mind at this time?


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Updates? (dubsrphat)*

I really like where this is going! Good job putting these together!
And a CIS version for up to 175bhp? Not bad!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Updates? (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_
Yes I can deffinatly see that and the 4 cyl kits look amazing. How do you plan to do the CIS stuff without the air metering plate?


The CIS setup looks to have a plastic plenum that will allow a connection from the air meter plate which you can see in the left pic below....


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Those ITBs look great, but I'm more interested in a drop-in radiator that would work with ITBs in general.
Any idea if/when a radiator will be available?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

Accessories like radiators will be looked into with greater depth after the ITB's are fully-released. We're not so far away from that, though, so sit tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_Those ITBs look great, but I'm more interested in a drop-in radiator that would work with ITBs in general.
Any idea if/when a radiator will be available?

Start thinking outside the box and come up with a radiator idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_Start thinking outside the box and come up with a radiator idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lol! We have plenty of ideas but limited time and capital to invest in all these secondary projects. One thing at a time, eh?


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Lol! We have plenty of ideas but limited time and capital to invest in all these secondary projects. One thing at a time, eh?









Sorry that wasn't directed at you Scott















I know you have stuff in the works


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_
Start thinking outside the box and come up with a radiator idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have a radiator idea - let someone else design one








I could do something custom, but I honestly dont have the time.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (xr4tic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_
I have a radiator idea - let someone else design one








I could do something custom, but I honestly dont have the time.

Well I can save you alot of trouble...
Use a passat lower rad support, with a quantum radiator, or a scirocco radiator.


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

Scott, I'm sure this has been brought up before but will there be any exclusions in the 4cyl lineup? If so which engine/ why
I'm under the impression that this kit is being built to accommodate all chassis'.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (2.0LGtiPwr)*

something showed up at my door step while I was at work yesterday ;-)









Not trying to take the thunder away from scott, just wanna say damnit, these throttles are nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xslimerx (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

I'd love to adapt a set to an Audi 20v 5cyl. That would sound amazing


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (xslimerx)*

If anyone wants more pics of the throttles let me know.


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_If anyone wants more pics of the throttles let me know.

Well, duuuuh.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*

Damn those are hot. Hard to make a decision between Turbo aba and ITB aba.... I sware the ITB's sound better.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *at_the_speed_of_2.l0w* »_
Well, duuuuh.


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

Cool, thanks! Me wantee bad now.







Hmmm, I see six throttle bodies and three spacers. Interesting. I'd like to see how that works out. Are you fabbing your own manifold? Do you plan to mount all six inline or offset? Questions, questions, questions.


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

NICEly done ..... can help to think they may change to Transformers anytime.....lol


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn, just saw this thread, Im so stoked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *at_the_speed_of_2.l0w* »_Cool, thanks! Me wantee bad now.







Hmmm, I see six throttle bodies and three spacers. Interesting. I'd like to see how that works out. Are you fabbing your own manifold? Do you plan to mount all six inline or offset? Questions, questions, questions.









I will post a build thread in a couple of days. Yes I am making my own manifold though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The spacers are just to play with resonance tuning later on









_Quote, originally posted by *H2Zero* »_NICEly done ..... can help to think they may change to Transformers anytime.....lol

They are more than meets the eye


----------



## 88Dohc (Feb 15, 2006)

this is a really dumb question. but can you run itbs on digi2. Is there really a need to get standalone?


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: (88Dohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88Dohc* »_this is a really dumb question. but can you run itbs on digi2. Is there really a need to get standalone? 

Yes and Maybe.
If you wanted to keep Digi2, you would need someone to create a chip for you. The cost in getting a custom Digi2 chip is probably more than the cost of getting a Megasquirt unit, which you can tune yourself.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

Those look like nice quality pieces. Good luck with your VR build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On a side note: In my opinion, unless the rest of the motor is really clean and shiny, these pieces are going to end up looking tacky... I think they would look great on a motor that has a lot of polished bits, and where everything is in new condition... That's my only concern about getting a setup like that for myself.
JMHO.
Mike.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_On a side note: In my opinion, unless the rest of the motor is really clean and shiny, these pieces are going to end up looking tacky

They make black spray paint for a reason.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

If you're going to run ITB's, you might as well pull off your head and p&p it. Also if you are putting this kind of money into your car, I would think you would clean your engine bay, enjoy working on your car, and take massive amounts of pride in showing off your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

I say buying ITBs for primarily for display purposes is a wanker move. Go and RACE and take pride in blowing the doors off the competition. If looks are the priority, then invest in something like a tacky body kit or some neon. At least that'll pull some chicks.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I say buying ITBs for primarily for display purposes is a wanker move. Go and RACE and take pride in blowing the doors off the competition. If looks are the priority, then invest in something like a tacky body kit or some neon. At least that'll pull some chicks.
















I guess you're calling every guy who does up an old muscle car to have people come up to him in the parking lot and envy his car are wankers. I'm sure those guys would like to hear that one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (Fluxburn64)*

Oh, pay me no mind whatsoever, Nathan. I care about going fast and basically nothing else. I know fully well that this view doesn't represent the mainstream. That's why my company forsakes easy profits every day and pushes hard to offer the crazy parts that we do. As for ITBs, though, the idea of basing an investment decision on looks just seems nuts to me. The sound, however... Now, there's where these things really grab me by the short n' curlies.








Crank up your system and listen to this snarl. Hominahominahomina...


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I say buying ITBs for primarily for display purposes is a wanker move. Go and RACE and take pride in blowing the doors off the competition. If looks are the priority, then invest in something like a tacky body kit or some neon. At least that'll pull some chicks.

















I am doing mine for my enjoyment








But the car will see a bit of track time and probably some time on autocross.
And I think a clean engine bay is a must on any car... I hate working on anything that has a filthy engine bay. Polished parts are just that much easier to clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the cougar hunter (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*

i wish i saw this thread before waterfest so i could have talked to you about the vr6 kit in person








are you still shooting to have a vr kit by the end of the year?
any estimated cost at this point? (i realize a vr kit is obviously more expensive than the 4cyl ones)
im excited


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (horshack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *horshack* »_are you still shooting to have a vr kit by the end of the year?

Sure! That's just a goal, though. Production really depends on us finding investment capital to make it happen. The go forward plan is to captivate the market with the 4cyl stuff first.

_Quote »_any estimated cost at this point? (i realize a vr kit is obviously more expensive than the 4cyl ones)

Well... the 4cyl kits are tentatively priced somewhere around $1200. If you simply scaled up the VR6 pricing by as many cylinders, then we'd be looking at $1600. But... the VR6 kit would not share the same throttle sections as the others. It might be a totally proprietary design. So... there's the potential for it to cost more. A significantly more expensive piece might not jive with our marketing goals to keep everything affordable, however. The point is that before we decide on pricing, we've got to do a lot of market research to determine what sales volumes might be, etc. It's just too early to answer your question directly

_Quote »_im excited









GREAT!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Okay, so here's an update about what's going on around here. We're challenging ourselves to produce a plenum system that will work with both our ITB systems *and* and our short runner intake kits (a product line that's been dormant for way too long). 
The current plenum concept would be made from extruded aluminum. You see that extra bank of injectors up top? That would be for the forced induction loony tunes. You could also run nitrous nozzles and fuel foggers, water/alcohol injection sprayers, etc. Figure that our signature rounded end tanks would be integrated into the final pieces.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*

Scott:
Please explain the advantage of running the short runner intake with the itb's. This is only advantageous for running FI? It would see to logically discredit the purpose of ITB's if running all motor, on a physic's perspective of air flow.


----------



## xslimerx (May 27, 2007)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (Fluxburn64)*

IIRC the plenum is for turbo/cis/digi apps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the cougar hunter (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (xslimerx)*

thanks for the info scott, i'll be watching this thread like michael jackson at a t-ball game


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (Fluxburn64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_Scott:
Please explain the advantage of running the short runner intake with the itb's. This is only advantageous for running FI? It would see to logically discredit the purpose of ITB's if running all motor, on a physic's perspective of air flow.

xslimerx's answer is correct. We need a plenum to run with engine management systems that rely on a MAF sensor (or air flow plate). There's another issue, too, though.
The alternative to combining the ITBs in a plenum is to leave the stacks open to the atmosphere and use foam sock filters to clean the air. This allows each cylinder to ingest air that's undisturbed by the pulses generated by adjacent cylinders -a very good thing! However, those same filters also do their share to disrupt air flow flowing into the velocity stacks which they completely shroud. (Richard Jenvey hipped me to this in person while I was in his booth at at the Autosport International tradeshow last year in England.)
The greatest power would certainly be made with open unfiltered stacks. However, it's pretty obvious why that's not a practical solution for the street! It's always a trade off, my man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *horshack* »_thanks for the info scott, i'll be watching this thread like michael jackson at a t-ball game









(Scott laughs and squirts drink through his nose.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (horshack)*

You know... I could have sworn that horshack asked me about VR6 development... Hmmm... well, what the hay. Yes, we're working on it.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Updates? (dubsrphat)*

20v








DIBS!!!!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The sound, however... Now, there's where these things really grab me by the short n' curlies.








Crank up your system and listen to this snarl. Hominahominahomina...

Meh - sounds like my drive to and from work everyday.


_Modified by WolfGTI at 4:39 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

re CIS type power. You are pretty close on CIS-E ceiling. Turbo Volvo CIS systems can support more ponies.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_Meh - sounds like my drive to and from work everyday.

And, he's absolutely correct, folks! All hail Mendra -the king of daily driven ITBs!


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Scott, I'm assuming that the recent plenum pictures that the injectors on top of the manifold are extra and not the primaries?


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_



I just seen this, i mean i looked at it earlier but just seen this, and what really stuck out to me was

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ You see that extra bank of injectors up top? That would be for the forced induction loony tunes. You could also run nitrous nozzles and fuel foggers, water/alcohol injection sprayers,


well, im sold, now HURRY UP AND MAKE THEM SCOTTY


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_Scott, I'm assuming that the recent plenum pictures that the injectors on top of the manifold are extra and not the primaries?

That's correct. The injectors up top are secondaries that'd be phased in once the conventionally-mounted primaries start to pass into the 80% dutycycle range or thereabouts. You'll actually make more torque with the injectors positioned far away. That's because the remote location provides greater time for fuel atomization and more thorough mixing with the air. However, there's always a lag, so the throttle response is crummy. Meanwhile, the main injectors keep on spraying throughout. This negates this response issue and maintains proper driveability.


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

are your kits going to be upgradable, say I get the cis kit for a 16v, later could I upgrade to the standalone version? would there be much change, fuel rail and injector cups
i can't wait for this to come out


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Eric16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric16v* »_are your kits going to be upgradable, say I get the cis kit for a 16v, later could I upgrade to the standalone version? would there be much change, fuel rail and injector cups.

All the parts are interchangable. You can go from CIS to standalone to Motronic and back without losing any value in the transitions, Eric. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think we very well may hit the CIS project first because there's nothing to the "management system". It'd be a great proof of concept.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
All the parts are interchangable. You can go from CIS to standalone to Motronic and back without losing any value in the transitions, Eric. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think we very well may hit the CIS project first because there's nothing to the "management system". It'd be a great proof of concept.

That would be a really cool project... I don't know about proof of concept because I have seen it done a couple of times, but still very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a company willing to put in some R&D for an ITB setup that is reasonably priced


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
All the parts are interchangable. You can go from CIS to standalone to Motronic and back without losing any value in the transitions, Eric. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think we very well may hit the CIS project first because there's nothing to the "management system". It'd be a great proof of concept.

good to know


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, yesterday Mendra stopped over to pick up some Motul motor oil. While here was here, I snapped some photos of his Mk3's 20v ITB set up. Btw, the manifold that he's attached his Jenvey throttle sections to is the same piece that USRT is using in our kits. Those are Genesis 380cc injectors in there, btw.

And... here's one of our short runner intake manifolds held in position to show off an example what we'll eventually package with the ITBS to allow for Motronic and CIS management.


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_All hail Mendra -the king of daily driven ITBs!
















Here, here!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
All hail Mendra -the king of daily driven ITBs!
















I still think he's nuts.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I still think he's nuts.









I wouldn't mind ITB's on my daily if the stereo was loud enough.


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (Fluxburn64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_
I wouldn't mind ITB's on my daily if the stereo was loud enough.

itbs will become your stereo my friend...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I still think he's nuts.









My parents have been saying that for years.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
My parents have been saying that for years.

Must be a volkswagen thing















Mine think im crazy for being so obsessed with VW's


----------



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

i was wondering... i have a 2.0 8v and was thinking of doing a custom turbo kit. would i still be able to use the ITB?


----------



## xslimerx (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (ricecart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ricecart* »_i was wondering... i have a 2.0 8v and was thinking of doing a custom turbo kit. would i still be able to use the ITB?

Yes. with a plenum, And a buttload of tuning.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (xslimerx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xslimerx* »_Yes. with a plenum, And a buttload of tuning.









My prediction is that forced induction tuning will not be a very big deal, actually. The key is the throttle linkage which must be set up on a cam. This makes the plate opening rate progressive. So, they only open a hair at first and then come on faster as the gas pedal is further depressed. We've already got that linkage designed, so let's hope it works as conveniently as I've suggested.








Anyway, some folks were concerned about vacuum sourcing in another thread. So, here's how it's set up on the bottom of the cast manifold section.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
My prediction is that forced induction tuning will not be a very big deal, actually. The key is the throttle linkage which must be set up on a cam. This makes the plate opening rate progressive. So, they only open a hair at first and then come on faster as the gas pedal is further depressed. We've already got that linkage designed, so let's hope it works as conveniently as I've suggested.








Anyway, some folks were concerned about vacuum sourcing in another thread. So, here's how it's set up on the bottom of the cast manifold section.











I am doing somethign very similar to that setup... Except I am having injector size tubes made to go in the injector ports on the throttles and then using the fuel rail as a vacuum source for brakes and heater controls etc. And probably will have another vacuum log just for the map signal









I still cant beleive how nice these throttle bodies are in person.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

how are you guys handling throttle return springs? cant see any in the pics but maybe theyre wrapped around the shafts somehow?
just thought id ask since my current springs are allowing my plates to float open slightly on decel.


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_how are you guys handling throttle return springs? cant see any in the pics but maybe theyre wrapped around the shafts somehow?
just thought id ask since my current springs are allowing my plates to float open slightly on decel. 

There is a recessed area around the throttle shaft where a return spring goes, also, there are levers to use carb style return springs.


----------



## mk2dubbin (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

ok gotcha. just wanted to make sure it had been addressed and didnt fall thru the cracks somehow!


----------



## dubsrphat (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (mk2dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2dubbin* »_ok gotcha. just wanted to make sure it had been addressed and didnt fall thru the cracks somehow!

I will take some pics of the area on the throttles tonight and post them up here.


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (dubsrphat)*

Scott, 
Travis here from closed Tuning Zubehor (sucks)
Anyways, I am building a 3A bubbleblock 20V, just finished the machine work on the head so it will bolt up, still having a headache finding head bolts block is 10mm head is 8mm. 
Anyways, I need a set of these ITB's wit hthe 20V manifold and plenum. If you say they'll work boosted, I am sold. My con rods and JE's will be here next week, and the dry sump is coming along. 
Sick stuff, send me an e-mail as soon as this is is ready to ship, I can't wait. 
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_Scott, 
Travis here from closed Tuning Zubehor (sucks)
Anyways, I am building a 3A bubbleblock 20V, just finished the machine work on the head so it will bolt up, still having a headache finding head bolts block is 10mm head is 8mm. 

Can you drill out the head to 10mm?


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

or maybe some inserts into the block, like heli-coil. There's another brand out there, but I forget what it's called


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

Nah, just figured out i need bolts from an AEB 20V (10mm) and my 3A/AWP 20V is all bolted up. 








400whp, with instant throttle response, I can't wait.


----------



## MkFREE (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubsrphat* »_

quit walking around the question








The 16v setup looks like it will be amazing. I really like the plenum setup too. 
Are you sure you don't want to give away any info on a vr6 setup???


I have been extensively researching using the kit on a VR, and if you guys can come up with a package solution before I do, Ill buy it! The runner compensation/length and relocating the alternator or using a smaller sized option seems feasable, but the manifold is where Im getting antsy. . . Sent you guys an email a while back concerning this and I hope you get your kit set up before the years end.... I love extrudabodies kits and options...very http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Can't wait to see who comes up w/the 12v solution


----------



## ghop14 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (MkFREE)*

**** another thread ill have to watch everytime i get on here, put me down for a set on my vr once they r ready, good luck


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_a headache finding head bolts block is 10mm head is 8mm

How?
20V heads were made to take either 10mm or 11mm bolts.
edit: I see you figured it out.Nothing some raceware's cant fix


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

AWP block is 8mm. way smaller than what the 3A takes. Don't think studs are going to work as the bolt holes are way little. 
I was told AEB bolts are a direct fit. Just waiting on them to show up.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

No, the AWP blocks are M10 x 1.50 thread. The AEB bolts are not a direct fit.


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any plans for a introductory group buy?


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

I have a 3A bubbleblock (2.0L 8v Audi 9i0 shortblock) with an AWP head. AEB Blocks use the same bolt size (pitch and length) as the old 8V's. You use the AEB bolts on the hybrid. 
Anyways thought this thread was about some killer ITB's.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Shurls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shurls* »_AEB Blocks use the same bolt size (pitch and length) as the old 8V's.


Which is 11mm
Yes back to some ITB's


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

updates?


----------



## Sail2948 (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (Eric16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric16v* »_updates?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rice (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (Sail2948)*

very interested. we need updates NAO!


----------



## B. Elliott Karnes (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (rice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rice* »_very interested. we need updates NAO!

i have a group buy on these... click on the link in my sig because i cant post up a thread here... its against the rules


----------



## bowagon (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (lespaulman16)*

^^^ Looks like this group buy is for the CIS version. Would they/you include standalone guys too?


_Modified by bowagon at 3:55 AM 9-4-2007_


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (bowagon)*

i would think the plenum would be the same, unless you are going to run individual filters, just different injector cups


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

I spoke with Scott about these briefly yesterday. Sounds like I need to start another project soon


----------



## Euro8Valve (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

need updates


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Euro8Valve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euro8Valve* »_need updates 

We're hammering out production details at this point. We'll start sharing the good news shortly.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

any progress or updates on the vr6 itb setup?


----------



## ghop14 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mike.)*

bump ^^^^ any info on da vr setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_any progress or updates on the vr6 itb setup?

VR6 ITBs are taking a back seat to the 4cyl stuff. It isn't because we don't want to do it. Rather, an entirely new ITB section will need to be designed to fit properly. The good news is that the 4cyl development is nearing the end of its cycle!


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_VR6 ITBs are taking a back seat to the 4cyl stuff. It isn't because we don't want to do it. Rather, an entirely new ITB section will need to be designed to fit properly. The good news is that the 4cyl development is nearing the end of its cycle!


This man is always on the ball. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00white2.slo (Sep 25, 2007)

Will there be a kit for MK4s?


----------



## Ptowneeon (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (00white2.slo)*

i don't want to jack the thread but I'm trying to really understand the forced induction with the itbs running on a plenum, how well would this work? would it be worth the money/time/tuning, for the overall performance? The way I'm picturing things it would, especially with the injectors in the plenum, would it work better? because the lag would be less? I'm sorry I'm really new to itbs and forced induction.


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Ptowneeon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ptowneeon* »_i don't want to jack the thread but I'm trying to really understand the forced induction with the itbs running on a plenum, how well would this work? would it be worth the money/time/tuning, for the overall performance? The way I'm picturing things it would, especially with the injectors in the plenum, would it work better? because the lag would be less? I'm sorry I'm really new to itbs and forced induction.









I ntheary yes, it would reduce lag, but tuning is going to be a B!tch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Ptowneeon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00white2.slo* »_Will there be a kit for MK4s?

We're working on it. -drive by cable first.

_Quote, originally posted by *Ptowneeon* »_I'm trying to really understand the forced induction with the itbs running on a plenum, how well would this work?

Think about it this way... Suppose you've got a big turbo engine and you're flowing enough CFM to requires a 75mm single throttle body. That = 4417 square mm or 6.85sq inches. You'll get all the peak air flow you need but throttle response will suffer along with low-rpm torque. One of the main reasons for this is that the large orifice slows down the air velocity.
Meanwhile, if you use 45mm ITB plates you've got 1590 square mm per cylinder. Multiply that by 4 and you've got 6361 square mm or 9.86 square inches. Now, you've got 44% greater total throttle plate area. However, each cylinder's 45mm plate is still 33% smaller than the single 75mm. So... with this set up you get much more peak air flow potential while enhancing the air flow velocity (key for throttle response/torque production/turbo spool). Does this make more sense now?

_Quote, originally posted by *00white2.slo* »_The way I'm picturing things it would, especially with the injectors in the plenum, would it work better? because the lag would be less? I'm sorry I'm really new to itbs and forced induction.









The injectors in the plenum aren't there to lessen turbo spool. In fact, they wouldn't even come on until the engine is well into its power band. Rather, they're positioned there as secondaries. You'd can run smaller injectors in the normal location to maintain smooth control, etc. The secondaries would be phased in as the duty cycle reaches capacity on the primaries.


----------



## Ptowneeon (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
you get much more peak air flow potential while enhancing the air flow velocity.

the high air flow velocity would really kick in at higher rpms correct? because the the throttle plates(idk if thats the correct termanology) would allow more air flow in at higher rpms. the benefits at low rpm's wouldnt be seen as well as the benefits at higher rpms. Maybe? but i might be wrong i have no clue.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Ptowneeon)*

Nah, you're missing half the point. I'll explain again. The throttle set up needs to have sufficient area to permit big air flow *volume* when the turbo is spooled up. This is how big hp is supported. However, it cannot be so large as to make the car undrivable before the turbo has come up to speed.
Flow *velocity* is a measure of how fast the air is moving regardless of the volume. At idle, part throttle, etc. you're not going to be moving much air at all. But, in order to get good response you need that little bit of air moving fast! A huge single TB slows down the air which kills low-rpm torque. Meanwhile, a series of smaller TB plates speeds up the air flow. However, because the overall area is greater you can still move a greater volume when you need to up top.
This is where the big potential exists for ITBs + boost. You get great port velocity at all engine loads and also superior flow where you need it. The usual compromise between the two is eliminated. Hardcore drag racers probably won't care for the complexity. But, those with more sophisticated needs (i.e. street, rally, and road race drivers) will love the combination once it is dialed in.
Is that more clear now?














If not, I'm sure that there are others out there wondering what the hell I'm talking about. I'll be pleased to keep up the discussion if need be.


----------



## Ptowneeon (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yes it is much clearer now. alot of my misunderstanding is coming not so much from the idea, but my knowledge with turbo's. But from what your saying, once things are all tuned and dialed in correctly, you are going to have one mean ass car. Incredible throttle response with lots of power....... hmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast929 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nah, you're missing half the point. I'll explain again. The throttle set up needs to have sufficient area to permit big air flow *volume* when the turbo is spooled up. This is how big hp is supported. However, it cannot be so large as to make the car undrivable before the turbo has come up to speed.
Flow *velocity* is a measure of how fast the air is moving regardless of the volume. At idle, part throttle, etc. you're not going to be moving much air at all. But, in order to get good response you need that little bit of air moving fast! A huge single TB slows down the air which kills low-rpm torque. Meanwhile, a series of smaller TB plates speeds up the air flow. However, because the overall area is greater you can still move a greater volume when you need to up top.
This is where the big potential exists for ITBs + boost. You get great port velocity at all engine loads and also superior flow where you need it. The usual compromise between the two is eliminated. Hardcore drag racers probably won't care for the complexity. But, those with more sophisticated needs (i.e. street, rally, and road race drivers) will love the combination once it is dialed in.
Is that more clear now?














If not, I'm sure that there are others out there wondering what the hell I'm talking about. I'll be pleased to keep up the discussion if need be.









Your such a smarty pants


----------



## mrurbina (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any updates? .. how far away are you starting to sell itbs for obd 1? ..
..what mods would you recommend to take full advantage of these babies? -thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PushinRice (Dec 12, 1999)

*Re: (mrurbina)*

I'm ready for ITBs for a CIS 16v. Looks great. Glad you are giving the option to use stock management http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (chois)*

watching


----------



## bighauler1 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_watching
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif x2


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bighauler1)*

w







aiting..


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (bighauler1)*

waiting..


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Scotty these things are looking right tit! Once the Orange car is up and running (awaiting the funds for a clutch now - on of the last few things on the list) we'll deff have to talk... specially since the blue car might be going up for sale after the orange car is build to help fund nice pieces like this.


----------



## ghop14 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (dextervw)*

any word on da vr setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (ghop14)*

VR6 development will require extra tooling and investments that USRT can't afford until we recoup what we've put into the 4cyl projects. There have been numerous delays with that, btw. Most of the hold ups have to do with machining resources, but we're still plugging away!


----------



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

Subscribed... vurry interested, now this may be a stupid question for this thread but my 92 jetta has a 2.0 aba swapped in. What I want is the crossflow 8v kit?


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

Hey Scott, I am picking up an extra CIS-E setup to use for our science project. Let me know when you run the numbers to estimate injector size.
I should have the fuel stuff piped together by mid January and ready to test the concept - maybe sooner.


----------



## average dude (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (chois)*

watching...waiting...making popcorn


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

tried to read almost all 5 pages to find the info to my question...
Was trying to know what exactly will come with the ITB kit. Beside the usual manifold, itb, horn. Meaning, all parts ( or can buy it on the side ) for Brake vaccum, ISV, etc. 
Good job Scott ! 2 kits sold in Quebec for sure !


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_tried to read almost all 5 pages to find the info to my question...
Was trying to know what exactly will come with the ITB kit. Beside the usual manifold, itb, horn. Meaning, all parts ( or can buy it on the side ) for Brake vaccum, ISV, etc. 
Good job Scott ! 2 kits sold in Quebec for sure !









My company is working in conjunction with USRT on the integration to the factory Management.
To quickly answer your question, the extra pieces it will come with are dependent on your car. If you have an ISV equipped, then the proper accessories to use it would be included, or you could opt to delete it as many people do even on otherwise stock cars. The appropriate accessories to attach it to your factory brake booster and vacuum system would also be included, as well as the software upgrade need for particular car.
Integrating the OBDII both DBC and DBW has been the biggest holdup thus far. I don't know how many of you have actually looked at what's in the factory TB or what it does and how it does it, and tried to sync that up to a completely different type on induction system... believe me, you'll understand the complicity of what we're trying to do.
More updates should come soon, we're almost there, kiddos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Finding a low enough current ISV hard eh?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

You mentioned DBW, will there be an ITB/factory ecu tuning solution for 20v 1.8T cars?


----------



## Pow3r Hour (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: (rex_racer)*

damn, this will be perfect for my 16v project. Keep us updated on a release date


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
My company is working in conjunction with USRT on the integration to the factory Management.
To quickly answer your question, the extra pieces it will come with are dependent on your car. If you have an ISV equipped, then the proper accessories to use it would be included, or you could opt to delete it as many people do even on otherwise stock cars. The appropriate accessories to attach it to your factory brake booster and vacuum system would also be included, as well as the software upgrade need for particular car.
Integrating the OBDII both DBC and DBW has been the biggest holdup thus far. I don't know how many of you have actually looked at what's in the factory TB or what it does and how it does it, and tried to sync that up to a completely different type on induction system... believe me, you'll understand the complicity of what we're trying to do.
More updates should come soon, we're almost there, kiddos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the cue,


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*

oh, i would love to see an itb kit that will work with digi2 with swapped in 9a motor without having to go for MS.
is that possible at all?
thank you.
any financing will be available?


_Modified by manfredwerner at 12:41 AM 12-17-2007_


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sorry to bother you, but 
Quote » 
Oh and where does the maf go? 

I would be arranged exactly how it is now. That is, before the plenum if there is one. No plenum = no MAF.

so how does it go without the standalone? 
there will be an intake plenum first and then it will be devided into separate runners with itbs?

thank you.


_Modified by manfredwerner at 12:41 AM 12-17-2007_


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

bump..
any news guys where you were at before X-Mas holidays ?


----------



## ghop14 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*

looks like u can call to buy on the site u guys finished?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (ghop14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghop14* »_looks like u can call to buy on the site u guys finished?

856.456.3335


----------



## Pow3r Hour (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how much longer till the vr ones are released


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (ghop14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghop14* »_looks like u can call to buy on the site u guys finished?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
856.456.3335

and for the 034EFI basemaps ???


----------



## PushinRice (Dec 12, 1999)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*

so the 16v kit is available?


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

knock ! knock !
anybody home ????


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

so as stated earlier is the 16v "kit" now available, no price is listed on the site it just say to call. I will probably just call monday, anyone on here know?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (The Dubsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_knock ! knock ! anybody home ????

Yes, we're here! We see each thread post about folks asking for kit availability status, etc. I just hate posting "we're not there yet".

_Quote, originally posted by *The Dubsta* »_so as stated earlier is the 16v "kit" now available, no price is listed on the site it just say to call. I will probably just call monday, anyone on here know?

You're welcome to call us: 856.456.3335. What we're going to tell you is that hardware kits are available *now* (and have been for months) for use with standalone management. The CIS and Motronic kits have been delayed for forever and a day because development and manufacturing partners have simply not been ready to produce.
We are on a holy mission from God to finish these things. I profess that we shall prevail come hell or high water. There really isn't a whole lot left. It simply has to be made on our terms with extreme efficiency and at affordable prices. This is a supreme challenge to coordinate. If the Vortex crowd was more affluent (like our Porsche and BMW clientele), we'd simply throw money at the situation and make y'all pay big time.








Positive news will follow.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
hardware kits are available *now* 

Price?


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

that's great Scott to hear ! Are you still in process to have a baseline maps to go with the 034EFI ? that's more my concern about the availability









ABA and 16V maps...
there is no rush for me, but only customer questions

















_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You're welcome to call us: 856.456.3335. What we're going to tell you is that hardware kits are available *now* (and have been for months) for use with standalone management. 





_Modified by A3dOUde at 1:20 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (A3dOUde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_
Price?

Hardware only kits are about $1200.

_Quote, originally posted by *A3dOUde* »_that's great Scott to hear ! Are you still in process to have a baseline maps to go with the 034EFI ? that's more my concern about the availability








ABA and 16V maps...


Given our tight relationship with 034EFI the "process" really only entails
sending them a kit to tune. So, this is the least complicated part of the development. Rather, it's the OBD2 TPS and plenums that are really the missing elements.
None of this is rocket science. We're just drumming our fingers waiting for our partners to get their acts together. The new intake manifolds and ITBs depend on many of the same parts, so we'll actually have two product lines launched simultaneously! It certainly isn't a lack of interest on our part that's holding things up.


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hardware only kits are about $1200.
Given our tight relationship with 034EFI the "process" really only entails
sending them a kit to tune. So, this is the least complicated part of the development. Rather, it's the OBD2 TPS and plenums that are really the missing elements.
None of this is rocket science. We're just drumming our fingers waiting for our partners to get their acts together. The new intake manifolds and ITBs depend on many of the same parts, so we'll actually have two product lines launched simultaneously! It certainly isn't a lack of interest on our part that's holding things up.

god damn 1200$ for everything is really good ! Will you raise the tagprice for the basemap ?
As for the basemap itself, glad to hear some good about it..







for the time and effort !


----------



## colingti (Jan 17, 2008)

*USRT Reliability*

Has anyone actually ordered anything from Scott at USRT. I ordered a motorsports shifter from him on december 23 and have not recieved any reply from him or USRT. I have left him phone messages and emails and even started a paypal resolution and he has not responded to me at all. He has posted on here during all this time but is not communicating to me what so ever, in fact he appears to be ignoreing me and will not refund my money. 
Has anyone had a similar problem?
Colin Armstrong


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Reliability (colingti)*

Colin, we process multiple orders every day and respond to customer needs whenever possible. We've struggled with IT problems for months, and I'm afraid they've struck again. Every] motorsport shifter order placed in the last two months has been delayed. We owe several people apologies (in addition to parts). In fact, I'm going to make a public thread about it this weekend. Please stand by for a status update.


----------



## VWChimera (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: USRT Reliability (colingti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colingti* »_Has anyone actually ordered anything from Scott at USRT. I ordered a motorsports shifter from him on december 23 and have not recieved any reply from him or USRT. I have left him phone messages and emails and even started a paypal resolution and he has not responded to me at all. He has posted on here during all this time but is not communicating to me what so ever, in fact he appears to be ignoreing me and will not refund my money. 
Has anyone had a similar problem?
Colin Armstrong

USRT is a very reputable company who stands by their products better than any on-line supplier I've dealt with to date. That said USRT is a fairly small business with limited resources to deal with all of the product inquires, orders, processing, shipping, tech. support, account maintenance, etc. My point is sometimes things come up that cause delays and you need to be patient. I don't think filling a claim was necessary as it seems you hadn't even called yet to see what was going on. I know we live in a technological world where IM, emails, and text messages reign supreme but the truth of the matter is sometime the best way to get a hold of someone is to pick up a phone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Reliability (VWChimera)*

Thanks for the support. However, I actually have dropped the ball on Colin. He has reason to be concerned -especially if he isn't familiar with USRT or our consistent reputation for dedicated customer service. 
(sigh) 
Ya know... we're sort of between "here and there" with regards to our growth in the market right now. The support infrastructure is minimal around here. Meanwhile, we're developing new products, exporting around the world, doing conference calls at 3am, etc. We've just opened our shop up to the public, added a technician... the list goes on. Steady progress is being made tieing up loose ends, though. Most folks don't even see them, anyway. The bottom line here, though, is that we've taken payment from Colin and I've got to get my arse in gear to help him accordingly.
Now... let's tie this conversation back into the ITB topic. One of the reasons why the factory management project has taken so long is because I just don't want to launch anything before all our ducks are in a row.
After all, we've got a reputation to maintain! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## colingti (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: USRT Reliability (VWChimera)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWChimera* »_
USRT is a very reputable company who stands by their products better than any on-line supplier I've dealt with to date. That said USRT is a fairly small business with limited resources to deal with all of the product inquires, orders, processing, shipping, tech. support, account maintenance, etc. My point is sometimes things come up that cause delays and you need to be patient. I don't think filling a claim was necessary as it seems you hadn't even called yet to see what was going on. I know we live in a technological world where IM, emails, and text messages reign supreme but the truth of the matter is sometime the best way to get a hold of someone is to pick up a phone. 

I am sorry if this seems like I jumped the gun but I did call, 4 or 5 times, left messages, emailed, asked for a paypal resolution. I am glad Scott and USRT have responded on here, but they have still not responded to me directly. 
This was my last resort to post on here, I paid almost $1200 dollars over a month ago and cannot get a response. I need this shifter yesterday, if it had been ordered it should be here in the next week.
I am running a rally team and am Canadian National Rally Champion in Group 2 and 2wd. I need this shifter for my first event in a couple of weeks and the big thing is I don't want to put Scott out if he has ordered it already. If he can contact me I can confirm that it has or has not been ordered, and/or I can order one myself form Germany. I need to know, again I am sorry for having to post here, but I have had no contact with him, I hope he calls me or emails me. He has had time to post on here but not email me in the last day. I am concerned.
Colin Armstrong


----------



## RageX2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: USRT Reliability (colingti)*

So for a little clarification, at this point the CIS-E kits are still under development? It's $1200 for the ITB kit for standalone management?
Ok now with the CIS-E kits, it will be replacing the Stock, throttle body, intake manifold, injectors, ISV, cold start valve? 
The new kit will connect the airbox/fuel distributor to the ITB's via a new plenum. The ITB's will use what im going to call "standard" injectors, the kind digifant injection uses. Theoreticly all of this will integrate into the stock CIS-E Injection? There might be a chip you have to install( like the TT or GIAC chips)to compensate for changes in injector sizing etc.. ?
How "appropriate" would this kit be for a daily driver? The reason I ask this is because the location im seeind all of these ITB's is right were the stock location for the alternator is. Which means the alternator has been lowered down or moved to the other side of the engine. The alternator itself can be relocated fairly easily but how does this effect air conditioning? Will this kit work without having to remove A/C from my car? 
Very intruiged by this setup, I will be following its progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: USRT Reliability (RageX2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RageX2* »_It's $1200 for the ITB kit for standalone management?

The 034EFI Stage Ic and Ib ecu's range from 900US to $1100US respectively.It is just for the ITB kit,standalone not included. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Helios Face (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: USRT Reliability ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks for the support. However, I actually have dropped the ball on Colin. He has reason to be concerned -especially if he isn't familiar with USRT or our consistent reputation for dedicated customer service. 
(sigh) 
Ya know... we're sort of between "here and there" with regards to our growth in the market right now. The support infrastructure is minimal around here. Meanwhile, we're developing new products, exporting around the world, doing conference calls at 3am, etc. We've just opened our shop up to the public, added a technician... the list goes on. Steady progress is being made tieing up loose ends, though. Most folks don't even see them, anyway. The bottom line here, though, is that we've taken payment from Colin and I've got to get my arse in gear to help him accordingly.
Now... let's tie this conversation back into the ITB topic. One of the reasons why the factory management project has taken so long is because I just don't want to launch anything before all our ducks are in a row.
After all, we've got a reputation to maintain! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

"consistent reputation for dedicated customer service" hmmmmm
i've tried to reach you via e-mail the last 3 days for info regarding
an order i placed. granted, i gave the wrong zip code and have tried to correct this. no luck. i operate a mercedes parts dept that does
a lot more than you guys a month and we answer every e-mail inquiry
daily. i even gave you my toll free number. no response. sorry to call 
you on this but........ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: USRT Reliability (Helios Face)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Helios Face* »_
"consistent reputation for dedicated customer service" hmmmmm
i've tried to reach you via e-mail the last 3 days for info regarding
an order i placed. granted, i gave the wrong zip code and have tried to correct this. no luck. i operate a mercedes parts dept that does
a lot more than you guys a month and we answer every e-mail inquiry
daily. i even gave you my toll free number. no response. sorry to call 
you on this but........ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

I have dealt directly with Scott for quite some time now and have nothing but great stories and happy customers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You are comparing a whole Mercedes Part dept. to a two person company. Thats unfair and not equal. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Scott also deals with aftermarket performance parts, not OEM Mercedes parts that are easily organized, sourced, ordered and inventoried. Aftermarket is a whole different story, especially ITB's and other hardcore parts he offers.
Everyone seems to think USRT is some huge company, Scott has a recently expanded shop aprox(3000sqft) and his office is the upstairs of his apartment, Cut the guy some slack, especially for your mistake








Now back on topic and thumbs up to Scott from USRT for making ITB's affordable to the masses


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Reliability (Helios Face)*

I'm here and I'm buried. I'm not ignoring you or anybody else. There's simply a queu of things to take care of and it has to happen step by step. The SmartShift kit you ordered (with the wrong zip code) is on the way back to us now. We will reprocess the order once it comes back here.
Folks, I need some time to catch up. Thanks.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: USRT Reliability ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm here and I'm buried. I'm not ignoring you or anybody else. There's simply a queu of things to take care of and it has to happen step by step. The SmartShift kit you ordered (with the wrong zip code) is on the way back to us now. We will reprocess the order once it comes back here.
Folks, I need some time to catch up. Thanks.

I'm still open for a phone call from Rob if you want my (Hugo's) order. MJM will get my order otherwise. I need cam/springs in my hands by next week. I feel for your predicament and appreciate the work you are doing on our behalf to get the ITBs out the door and in our hands but...


----------



## Helios Face (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: USRT Reliability ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm here and I'm buried. I'm not ignoring you or anybody else. There's simply a queu of things to take care of and it has to happen step by step. The SmartShift kit you ordered (with the wrong zip code) is on the way back to us now. We will reprocess the order once it comes back here.
Folks, I need some time to catch up. Thanks.

sorry if i came across as being an ass. i can understand being overloaded. i am just trying to get the last of the parts for the shop to finish my car that was stolen last november. it is not fair for me to unload on you. scott i am sorry. please accept my apology. jon


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Reliability (Helios Face)*

It's *all* good, Jon. USRT isn't perfect and nobody else is either. I'll state again that we HAVE NOT lived up to our stellar rep on a just a few orders lately. That's because we're utterly overwhelmed. If I was you, I'd probably have read the previous posts and wondered what's going on, too. So, just let us ride out this minor storm (of seriously great community support/business volume) and we'll be back to normal.








Most folks think USRT is a big company, but it's really only 2 people. The 3rd guy may be hired within a few weeks. Some helping hands around here will really make life easier.







Yep, we just need a little time and you'll see even more from us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
P.S. We've got some support from another engineering company to help us with the OBD2 ITB integration. It remains to be seen what they can do, but... they DID mention that they'd have some sort of result within the next 10 days. I've set my expectations low and my fingers remain crossed. If they can do the job, though, software tuning is next. That'll be a happy day.


----------



## skynet (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (xslimerx)*

those are great looking


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (skynet)*

Damn, I wished I checked this thread before I sent the email via your site








Oh well, I'll try to remember to ask you about the possibility to have ITB's when you reply on my questions on short runner intake for my corrado (the g60 -> xflow 8vt one you will find







)
Maybe it is still worth the hassle to go for itb's on the turbo project instead of short runner








(off course if at all possible as it is turbo, plus large FMIC from the Golf and I want direct port so...)
But we'll see via email.
Oh, and I have time enough, I know you're having email issues but at the end the service after payment is excellent, even overseas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
br
Gerry


_Modified by The Green at 11:18 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: USRT Reliability ([email protected])*

any word on the OBDII integration?


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

lol, this thread is getting hilarious.
" Can I get these ITB's to work with my fisher price management with a perfect chip , being I have no idea the work that goes into tuning ITB's"


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We'll have custom options for VR6, 16v, and 2.0 8v crossflow to start out with.

Oleee, finally some serious work on the VR6.
I've very much enjoyed reading through this thread. Thank you Scott for bringing true R&D products to the public. I can't wait to see the final design for the VR6, knowing that runner compensation length will also be accounted for, unlike those countless runners on the market.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you Scott
Edit: For all those flaming Scott, I only have a few words to say.
I've personnally dealt with Scott many times. He has always been helpful to me, both through emails and over the phone. I even used to seek his help for general technical advices and he has never failed me, not even once.
Here's a story for you guys. Back in the day, I needed to order (international shipping) a Spec stg 3 clutch and was in a real hurry. Now what What Scott did was that he sent me the clutch on the spot and emailed me the USPS receipt/tracking number, BEFORE I even get the chance to go to the bank and wire him the money. Now please tell me, who else would do that?
USRT is a stand up company and Scott is an honest guy. There's a reason I have USRT in my signature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry for the long post, but I felt I should share this info with my fellow vortexers.


_Modified by VR6rocks at 12:03 AM 2-28-2008_


----------



## A3dOUde (Dec 22, 2002)

anybody who actually bought and install some on 16v ???


----------



## colingti (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_

Edit: For all those flaming Scott, I only have a few words to say.
I've personnally dealt with Scott many times. He has always been helpful to me, both through emails and over the phone. I even used to seek his help for general technical advices and he has never failed me, not even once.

I am glad for you that your experience was good, mine was not. Never got anything he promised or anything I paid for. I am just glad Paypal gave me my money back.
Colin Armstrong
bullit racing
2007 Canadian 2wd and Group 2 Champion


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

Saw these on the bay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...93143
looks similar...


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Jetta2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2dr* »_Saw these on the bay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...93143
looks similar...

it should..its the exact same thing. *extrudabody* is the company that actually MAKES these...USRT is a company that SELLS these


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

Oh I know.
I just thought it was amusing that they're on ebay for $200 less than what USRT listed their price is gonna be.


----------



## RageX2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Jetta2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2dr* »_Oh I know.
I just thought it was amusing that they're on ebay for $200 less than what USRT listed their price is gonna be.

USRT has to make money, things like availability and warranty can change the price.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (RageX2)*

Yes they are the same as Extrudabody is the manufacturer of the bodies. Or goal in this project is the integration and management for a drop in kit for VW's. The main difference in this kit and what our kit will be is the following line ...

_Quote, originally posted by *Ebay Auction* »_Requires standalone ECU and will require some customer-supplied parts to adapt throttle control.

As some will recall, this has been the major hang-up so far on this project for those with a TPS. So in theory you could purchase this kit and spend a great deal of time finding a solution to the throttle control, or you could let us figure it out for you.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The main difference in this kit and what our kit will be is the following line ...

Not to mention the support you get from USRT and the guarantee that everything will work as a complete kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes they are the same as Extrudabody is the manufacturer of the bodies. Or goal in this project is the integration and management for a drop in kit for VW's. The main difference in this kit and what our kit will be is the following line ...
As some will recall, this has been the major hang-up so far on this project for those with a TPS. So in theory you could purchase this kit and spend a great deal of time finding a solution to the throttle control, or you could let us figure it out for you.

With how many people are you guys at USRT?
Is there a general email address I can use that everyone of your compagny sees? Can the compagny be called? (I preffer email as I'm in europe)
I've sent instant messages to Rob and scott several times (and usually got a reply), but after my request for a quote, I have heard nothing.. IM sent again to rob, but nothing. My first email was sent via de site, then I had the IM's and a second email was sent to Rob (as he asked to do this), but no reply yet.
I just received the notification that my engine is almost ready, so basically I will be waiting for usrt now. (I need or a short runner intake with direct port nos added or ITB's with nos for my xflow turbo. Since the last email contact some weeks ago, I now also need 2 sets of wideband and a stronger fuelpump)
Not to flame or anything as I know a compagny can be very busy and I've bought from you guys already and was helped correctly







. I just want to try to speed things up.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (The Green)*

oh yeah, the email that was sent to Rob, contains the correct info as the one sent via the site has no mention of ITB's (realised after the email that you guys are working on this)
email to rob does not contain the widebands nor the the fuelpump, I'll mind that to whoever answers my email.
BTW did Rob mention something about a wholesale address of connection rods that I've sent him?


----------



## buttbump (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (The Green)*

Bump


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Quote, originally posted by Ebay Auction » 
Requires standalone ECU and will require some customer-supplied parts to adapt throttle control 
obd1 TPS was solved spring of 2006
obd2 TPS was solved summer of 2006 
IAT sensor intergration will require the running of a plenum 
MAF sensor intergration will require the running of a plenum

ifn'yawnt, i'll tell ya how ta do it.


_Modified by bulldogger72 at 2:16 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## RPMrabbit (Dec 29, 2004)

so are these kits for sell yet? I've left a couple messages on the USRT website with no response, im really trying to pick one of these up.


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm still learning everything in this massive VW scene and tuning, so don't flame TOO much








Anyway, how would one run a FMIC, if possible with the ITB set-up?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Mr.V-Dub)*

in any forced induction set-up that incorporates ITB's you would need a plenum at the top of the stacks for the throttle bodies. Since this is the case you would plumb the front mount just as you would in any forced induction set-up since the inter cooler would be pre throttle body anyway.


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Josh, did you see my post btw?


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_in any forced induction set-up that incorporates ITB's you would need a plenum at the top of the stacks for the throttle bodies. Since this is the case you would plumb the front mount just as you would in any forced induction set-up since the inter cooler would be pre throttle body anyway.

I love this man.







Thanks for the info. I (obviously) wouldn't have got it from myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (The Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green* »_Josh, did you see my post btw?

Yes I did ... pm sent.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so whatever happened to the usrt hookup on that shifter/cables???


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Back from hibernation.... wheres the ITB setup for my AEG...?


----------



## Mr.V-Dub (Jun 4, 2007)

Bump..cause the people have a right to know


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (dubsrphat)*

Is the Vr kit going to mounted on a short base or right to the head like the pic? I have very limited room in my VR beetle and want itb's so bad


----------



## mallymal (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (VR6BUG)*

whats the update on the obd II integrated ITB kits?


----------



## ghop14 (May 25, 2005)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (mallymal)*

hello??? any word?


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: got an email from usrt...new itb content inside!! (ghop14)*

back from the dead.. where is scott


----------

